# Ultimate Vanilla Custard E Liquid



## UnholyMunk

Hi All,

Time to get your opinions.... What is the BEST vanilla custard e liquid out there? What is the best that is readily available in South Africa? I wan opinions so I can make up my mind on which bottle to get next month.... I have a few on my list I wanna try, but I'm interested in every one else's opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'm a huge vanilla custard fan and Melinda's Nilla custard from Skyblue is really excellent and the one from vapour mountain is a close second. Both are really great though and readily available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ollie

what @Gambit said...

Im absolutly loving Melinda's Nilla Custard. the flavour is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@Melinda's Nilla Custard, nuff said

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

yup +1 on Melinda's Nilla Custard , with a dash of menthol it's strangely amazing ....


----------



## ET

and shane gets frenilla in every now and then (because it only gets made every now and then)


----------



## Gamma

Like everyone else in the thread said.
@Melinda's Nilla Custard. ( http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-li...uids/30ml-liquids/Melindas-Nilla-Custard-30ml )

Liquid gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

whoa! That's an overwhelming answer then... That was on my short list, but I guess my mind is made up  Thanks for the input ya'll!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

ET said:


> and shane gets frenilla in every now and then (because it only gets made every now and then)


frenilla? that sounds interesting... what is that?


----------



## rogue zombie

Nilla's Custard for my vote too... and always readily available.

But the world also highly rate Custard's Last Stand Creme Brulle from Nickoticket, which as said is available from Juicy Joe's.


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> frenilla? that sounds interesting... what is that?



A 'French Vanilla' from Nickoticket. I believe its outstanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@ShaneW is moving to Cape Town, Juicy Joes is temporarily out of action.


----------



## Ollie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> A 'French Vanilla' from Nickoticket. I believe its outstanding



Something i would love to try...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid

In my opinion I would say, Nicoticket - Custard's last stand and my absolute favorite although its not really vanilla custard is the Rocket Sheep- Purple alien (By far my favourite custard type juice)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

BEST iv tasted by far is the Kings Crown Claim your throne, and second to that Is Nicoticket Custards last stand... Both are incredible and some of my favorite flavours!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

+1 for SkyBlue's Nilla Custard, second Nicotickets Custards last Stand, third Bombies Kiss the Ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Anyone tried Huricane Vapor's Fog Milk Custard?


----------



## VandaL

I was gonna say Grants Vanilla Custard but that isn't readily available here. For me the best readily available that I've tried is Nicoticket Custard Last Stand, but it is a distant second to grants.

I'm ordering some Melinda's now, heard great things so would love to try it. Do Skyblue do higher VG mixes?


----------



## Derick

VandaL said:


> I was gonna say Grants Vanilla Custard but that isn't readily available here. For me the best readily available that I've tried is Nicoticket Custard Last Stand, but it is a distant second to grants.
> 
> I'm ordering some Melinda's now, heard great things so would love to try it. Do Skyblue do higher VG mixes?


If you PM Melinda and ask her nicely , she will make a custom mix, but it probably won't be ready for next day delivery however

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Derick said:


> If you PM Melinda and ask her nicely , she will make a custom mix, but it probably won't be ready for next day delivery however


I just gotta say, before she gets flooded with PM's , it really depends on available time, so sometimes (not always) we are unable to help


----------



## KB_314

VandaL said:


> I was gonna say Grants Vanilla Custard but that isn't readily available here. For me the best readily available that I've tried is Nicoticket Custard Last Stand, but it is a distant second to grants.
> 
> I'm ordering some Melinda's now, heard great things so would love to try it. Do Skyblue do higher VG mixes?


23rd January @ 9am GMT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> Anyone tried Huricane Vapor's Fog Milk Custard?



I rate Hurricane Vapors Fog Milk custard a close second to @Melinda's Nilla custard. Kings crown Claim Your Throne 3rd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

KB_314 said:


> 23rd January @ 9am GMT


He offers 'friendly' DHL btw, responds super fast to emails as well.


----------



## KB_314

Thanks @VandaL thats good to know - I've never tried this juice but will def be setting a reminder on my phone for this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami

My favourite vanilla custard vape so far has been "Tarks - Aztec" followed closely by "Rocketsheep - purple alien" (I find it too sweet for an all day vape) 
Tarks-Aztec is available at vapemob 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/tarks-aztec/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Hami said:


> My favourite vanilla custard vape so far has been "Tarks - Aztec" followed closely by "Rocketsheep - purple alien" (I find it too sweet for an all day vape)
> Tarks-Aztec is available at vapemob
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/tarks-aztec/



That's exactly why I like @Melinda's custard. I love sweet and I love Hurricane custard but it to sweet for an all day... Which is a bonus if you have the flue... but @Melinda's rocks as an all day vape. just the right amount of sweet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hami

Arthster said:


> That's exactly why I like @Melinda's custard. I love sweet and I love Hurricane custard but it to sweet for an all day... Which is a bonus if you have the flue... but @Melinda's rocks as an all day vape. just the right amount of sweet.



Thanks @Arthster , I'll add it to my list of liquids to try


----------



## Cat

i'll drink the custard  and then vape the Happy Holidays. ...  18mg please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pimcowboy

Im a custard Junky . My favourite is to mix fog milk with LITTLE five pawns Queenside, or I mix Gambit and CLS 50/50, MMMMMMM!!!!!!!
Hurricane Vapour Fog Milk- AWESOME!!!! 9/10
Five Pawns- Gambit- 9/10
Custards Last Stand- Nicoticket- 9/10
Vapour mountain- custard - good local
haven't tried Melindas


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys. Where else an you get Melinda's Nilla Custard except Skyblue Vaping?


----------



## Derick

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys. Where else an you get Melinda's Nilla Custard except Skyblue Vaping?


I work in Sandton if you want to come pick up from my office


----------



## VandaL

I managed to taste one of the nilla custards I purchased, I gave a bottle to my cousin so it was saved ;P The 3 bottles I kept were ruined in my USC, used more then 60 degrees of heat so all the juices went to poo. Nilla is really nice


----------



## Andre

pimcowboy said:


> Im a custard Junky . My favourite is to mix fog milk with LITTLE five pawns Queenside, or I mix Gambit and CLS 50/50, MMMMMMM!!!!!!!
> Hurricane Vapour Fog Milk- AWESOME!!!! 9/10
> Five Pawns- Gambit- 9/10
> Custards Last Stand- Nicoticket- 9/10
> Vapour mountain- custard - good local
> haven't tried Melindas


Bombies Kiss the Ring is also worth trying - lighter style - my favourite custard at the moment followed by Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and CLS. Bombies on special at the moment. Melindas is on my list.


----------



## Derick

VandaL said:


> I managed to taste one of the nilla custards I purchased, I gave a bottle to my cousin so it was saved ;P The 3 bottles I kept were ruined in my USC, used more then 60 degrees of heat so all the juices went to poo. Nilla is really nice


Yikes - yeah around 45C is max


----------



## Melinda

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys. Where else an you get Melinda's Nilla Custard except Skyblue Vaping?



Vape Club @VapeGrrl also stock my Liquids as do The Steamery @Vaping Jay

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

as most of us has sead melindas nilla custard is a sure winner.i love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

+1 Nilla custard


----------



## gripen

fantastic@Mike


----------



## Ashley A

Melinda said:


> Vape Club @VapeGrrl also stock my Liquids as do The Steamery @Vaping Jay



Thank you very much


----------



## Matuka

Melinda's Nilla custard from Skyblue all the way!! I get it from Vape Club - great service.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

So my order of Nilla Custard will be going in next week along with a starter mixing kit  I can't wait to get my hands on this to try it out! January has been a VERY long month of waiting for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingSquid

UnholyMunk said:


> So my order of Nilla Custard will be going in next week along with a starter mixing kit  I can't wait to get my hands on this to try it out! January has been a VERY long month of waiting for me!



Just ordered two 30ml 6mg bottles, CANNOT WAIT  It sure has been a long month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Just got a shipping notification on my free nilla custard 

@Derick going huge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt

I'll also say that Rocket Sheep Purple Alien!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Reinhardt said:


> I'll also say that Rocket Sheep Purple Alien!


My absolute favourite. I just got some nilla custard, it actually smells alot like purple alien, it is good, but personally id like it to be 40 60 pg vg and a tad bit sweeter as i love my sweet juices. The 50 50 closes my chest up as its been a while since i vaped it even.


----------



## gripen

you wont have a problem with Melindas nilla custard its fantastic.thats one of my all day vapes


----------



## free3dom

PutRid said:


> My absolute favourite. I just got some nilla custard, it actually smells alot like purple alien, it is good, but personally id like it to be 40 60 pg vg and a tad bit sweeter as i love my sweet juices. The 50 50 closes my chest up as its been a while since i vaped it even.



I think that's the reason MNC is so poplar...it's sweet, but not too sweet - just right 
Any sweeter and it would be ruined IMO 

Do you have a slight PG allergy?


----------



## Andre

PutRid said:


> My absolute favourite. I just got some nilla custard, it actually smells alot like purple alien, it is good, but personally id like it to be 40 60 pg vg and a tad bit sweeter as i love my sweet juices. The 50 50 closes my chest up as its been a while since i vaped it even.


Ah, I also preferred the Purple Alien until I tried Bombies Kiss the Ring, which is less sweet and has a slightly cool exhale. Good news for me that you say Melinda's Nilla Custard is also less sweet then - mine is on its way!
Maybe give Kiss the Ring a shot - very high in VG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PutRid

free3dom said:


> I think that's the reason MNC is so poplar...it's sweet, but not too sweet - just right
> Any sweeter and it would be ruined IMO
> 
> Do you have a slight PG allergy?


Yeah i think i do have a slight pg allergy. Whenever i vape 50 50 my chest closes and i struggle breathing. Very odd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Yeah the Bombies, Purple Alien and Custards Last Stand will have to wait until my wallet fattens up again in the future. With all these great flavours to try, I can see this becoming an even more expensive habit than smoking normal cigarettes, lol, plus I believe in supporting local first, it benefits us all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

PutRid said:


> Yeah i think i do have a slight pg allergy. Whenever i vape 50 50 my chest closes and i struggle breathing. Very odd



PG allergy/aversion is not that uncommon..sucks though 
And limits the juices you can use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah the Bombies, Purple Alien and Custards Last Stand will have to wait until my wallet fattens up again in the future. With all these great flavours to try, I can see this becoming an even more expensive habit than smoking normal cigarettes, lol, plus I believe in supporting local first, it benefits us all!



Support for the local vendors is my top priority too 
The more we support them, the more they grow and the better we will be served in the future - win win win 

Just one thing...you still spend less on vaping than you did on smoking 

That ship has sailed, vaping is more expensive for me...but it's healthier (says my body) and more fun (says my brain) and tastier (says my tastebuds) - so I don't care

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid

free3dom said:


> PG allergy/aversion is not that uncommon..sucks though
> And limits the juices you can use


Yeah man. I figured it out when i started, as soon as i switched to higher vg my cheat and breathing issues went away. What i still dont get is that if i give my friends that smoke a drag of my vape stuff they cough like a mad person and say its so strong, i only vape 6mg. That makes me think ok wtf is this stuff really that good for you lol. Even though it doesn't effect me like that because i got used to it.


----------



## Andre

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah the Bombies, Purple Alien and Custards Last Stand will have to wait until my wallet fattens up again in the future. With all these great flavours to try, I can see this becoming an even more expensive habit than smoking normal cigarettes, lol, plus I believe in supporting local first, it benefits us all!


Of course, but those are imported by local vendors or do you not classify that as local support?


----------



## PutRid

free3dom said:


> Support for the local vendors is my top priority too
> The more we support them, the more they grow and the better we will be served in the future - win win win
> 
> Just one thing...you still spend less on vaping than you did on smoking
> 
> That ship has sailed, vaping is more expensive for me...but it's healthier (says my body) and more fun (says my brain) and tastier (says my tastebuds) - so I don't care


That saying of vaping is cheaper than cigarettes is not true at all. Unless you just get a evod and one or two juices a month then ye ok, but the rest who became obsessed like myself spend thousands. I think iv spent well over 6k in just over 3 months. Because nothing is ever good enough and you always seek better to keep you satisfied, i dont know maybe thats just me lol

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

free3dom said:


> Support for the local vendors is my top priority too
> The more we support them, the more they grow and the better we will be served in the future - win win win
> 
> Just one thing...you still spend less on vaping than you did on smoking
> 
> That ship has sailed, vaping is more expensive for me...but it's healthier (says my body) and more fun (says my brain) and tastier (says my tastebuds) - so I don't care



Yeah... tasty is the thing that's getting me at the moment. I'm a flavour junkie in general (especially with my cooking) but vaping is just taking it to a whole new level for me! My ultimate dream is to make my own juice line one day, but baby steps first... let me see what the competition is made out of (and enjoy myself immensely while doing so)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Andre said:


> Of course, but those are imported by local vendors or do you not classify that as local support?



It's "semi support" in my books. It's awesome that local vendors are getting a slice of the pie, but it doesn't benefit our economy and our community as much as buying a locally made juice (well in my opinion). That's why I'd prefer to buy from a local vendor first, but don't get me wrong, I will buy international as well, just like my collection of Mt. Baker Vapor can attest to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

PutRid said:


> That saying of vaping is cheaper than cigarettes is not true at all. Unless you just get a evod and one or two juices a month then ye ok, but the rest who became obsessed like myself spend thousands. I think iv spent well over 6k in just over 3 months. Because nothing is ever good enough and you always seek better to keep you satisfied, i dont know maybe thats just me lol



That is still cheaper than my smoking habit when I quit beginning 2014. I've spend over 2k per month on cigarettes etc. (40 analogues/day + cigars from time to time and pipe tobacco, lighter fuel etc).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PutRid

johan said:


> That is still cheaper than my smoking habit when I quit beginning 2014. I've spend over 2k per month on cigarettes etc. (40 analogues/day + cigars from time to time and pipe tobacco, lighter fuel etc).


Yeah i was also on about 30 a day, but i mean juices these days cost as much as a carton of cigs even more and i mean that doesnt even last a week with 30ml. Plus all the hardware. When i started vaping i thought wtf how and why would people spend over R700 on a "battery" meaning box mod etc now i think woah R700 ill take it thats a steal. Money becomes nothing when it comes to vaping, R300 is nothing in the vape life. Where as before R300 was quite alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

PutRid said:


> When i started vaping i thought wtf how and why would people spend over R700 on a "battery" meaning box mod etc now i think woah R700 ill take it thats a steal. Money becomes nothing when it comes to vaping, R300 is nothing in the vape life. Where as before R300 was quite alot.



Well I've only been vaping seriously now since September last year, so I wasn't around the experience the earier days of vaping, but the whole argument of vaping is cheaper can fly out the window as soon as you start including International juices into the mix. I mean when I was still smoking, my monthly spend was between 600 and 800 rand, now it can be anything between 300 and 900 for me depending on where the juice comes from. 900 bucks is a lot no matter how you cut the mustard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

UnholyMunk said:


> Well I've only been vaping seriously now since September last year, so I wasn't around the experience the earier days of vaping, but the whole argument of vaping is cheaper can fly out the window as soon as you start including International juices into the mix.



If one buys a reasonable device and atty and uses local juice then it is most certainly cheaper... but the reality of Vaping is you get onto a roller coaster of upgrades and the search for Vaping Nirvana! I shudder to think what I have spent on vaping... I no longer use that argument... the argument I use is I don't care how much my hobby costs because my health has no price! 

The only Vapers that could save money Vaping over smoking is Scrooge McDuck with one device and some local juice or those that are really down and out and simply can't afford to buy vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Lets do a calc:

I utilize ATM 8ml/day max, at an average cost of R6/ml (mixed local and imported e-juice): (8ml x R6) x 31 = R1488, lets call it R1500/month.
I buy a Reo & a funky RDA for R3600, amortize that over 12 months = R300/month
R1500 + R300 = R1800 <--------> still less than my smoking habits ended Feb 2014

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zuzu88

@johan you sir are a vape actuary 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Zuzu88 said:


> @johan you sir are a vape actuary
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing



Thanks Zuzu, but "jirre" why address me as sir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Thanks Zuzu, but "jirre" why address me as sir?



There needs to be a "fck you" rating button for you @johan...that'll save you a lot of time


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> There needs to be a "fck you" rating button for you @johan...that'll save you a lot of time



Here's my favorite one for you, just for your "oom" comment on the medals thread:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Here's my favorite one for you, just for your "oom" comment on the medals thread:
> 
> View attachment 19824



Spot that, did you? 
Punishment accepted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> Spot that, did you?
> Punishment accepted



Obviously, shall I quote you from the thread in question: "... Good to see this "oom" forum finally catching up to who matters around here "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Obviously, shall I quote you from the thread in question: "... Good to see this "oom" forum finally catching up to who matters around here "



And there it is...my sins laid bare for all the world to see 
I thought what happens in the Medals thread stays in the Medals thread...but noooo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> I work in Sandton if you want to come pick up from my office



Crap I forgot about that.


----------



## Zuzu88

Zuzu88 said:


> @johan you sir are a vape actuary
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


Haha... U came across so professional... Like a vape economist lmfao 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> There needs to be a "fck you" rating button for you @johan...that'll save you a lot of time






There is an icon for it 

 this thread is so not about vanilla custard any more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> There is an icon for it
> 
> this thread is so not about vanilla custard any more.



We took out the vanilla - now it's only *cuss*tard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

GVC is available again! Whoever wants to order must hurry as sales usually last one day only! I just stocked up again


----------



## VandaL

6MG usually sells out completely within the first hour


----------



## UnholyMunk

I'm so damn excited! My order of Melinda's 'Nilla Custard is arriving today! I cannot wait to try it and see if it's reputation is deserved 

I will update you all with my thoughts as soon as I've vaped a bit of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Who stocks in CT again? Melinda's nilla custard that is...


----------



## VandaL

Nooby said:


> Who stocks in CT again? Melinda's nilla custard that is...


Vapeclub
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/skyblue-e-liquid/products/skyblue-e-liquids-melindas-nilla-custard


----------



## Nooby

Thanks, but any vendors in CT that stocks it?


----------



## VandaL

Nooby said:


> Thanks, but any vendors in CT that stocks it?


Oh my bad thought they were in Capetown soz


----------



## Derick

Nooby said:


> Thanks, but any vendors in CT that stocks it?


We had someone in CT stock it, but it was the vendor that closed down recently...


----------



## Nooby

Ah thanks @Derick...


----------



## BigAnt

After reading some of the thread I got hold of some *Melinda's nilla custard* to try. I did enjoy it but maybe some of the custard connoisseurs could recommend something sweeter in taste. It has to be available in 0mg please.

On a side note, I know some members have tried the *Grant’s Vanilla Custard *if you could let us/me know your thoughts. 
Every time I go to the website it is sold out with no further info. Do you know the size, pricing plus shipping and if there is a zero mg version?


----------



## Andre

BigAnt said:


> After reading some of the thread I got hold of some *Melinda's nilla custard* to try. I did enjoy it but maybe some of the custard connoisseurs could recommend something sweeter in taste. It has to be available in 0mg please.
> 
> On a side note, I know some members have tried the *Grant’s Vanilla Custard *if you could let us/me know your thoughts.
> Every time I go to the website it is sold out with no further info. Do you know the size, pricing plus shipping and if there is a zero mg version?


The sweetest for me was Custard's Last Stand by Nicoticket. See eciggies has 0 mg in stock here. They are rather expensive compared to juicy joes, but the latter does not have 0 mg.


----------



## Tom

BigAnt said:


> After reading some of the thread I got hold of some *Melinda's nilla custard* to try. I did enjoy it but maybe some of the custard connoisseurs could recommend something sweeter in taste. It has to be available in 0mg please.
> 
> On a side note, I know some members have tried the *Grant’s Vanilla Custard *if you could let us/me know your thoughts.
> Every time I go to the website it is sold out with no further info. Do you know the size, pricing plus shipping and if there is a zero mg version?


U gotta look on their website every now and then. Grant announces next sale well in advance, its on about once a month. When u know the date make a reminder on your cell for it..... as it sells fast. 
Dont know if there is zero nic tho. Bit i do know that its super yum, and quite sweet, as i like it 

IMHO better then CLS


----------



## BigAnt

Andre said:


> The sweetest for me was Custard's Last Stand by Nicoticket. See eciggies has 0 mg in stock here. They are rather expensive compared to juicy joes, but the latter does not have 0 mg.


Thank you sir will give it a try.


----------



## BigAnt

Tom said:


> U gotta look on their website every now and then. Grant announces next sale well in advance, its on about once a month. When u know the date make a reminder on your cell for it..... as it sells fast.
> Dont know if there is zero nic tho. Bit i do know that its super yum, and quite sweet, as i like it
> 
> IMHO better then CLS


I tried that the last time I saw the date but must have been too late.
Do you know the pricing on it perhaps?


----------



## VandaL

Grants sells out within a few hours of sell date. He's a really great guy though, you can email him direct and order some, you may be too late for this month but.

I don't know if this would work, but mail him and say Rajiv from South Africa recommended his custard and you would like to order some with DHL shipping etc etc. Maybe he'll hook you up now OR at least dispatch your juice at an earlier date then what the site says is the sell date, he did this for me before where he sent my juice with DHL a few days before and I received it on the day it went on sale.

It's a brilliant custard and my ADV. I used to like CLS but now I find it meh, I tried malinda's, for a local custard it's really nice. I have just over 400ml left of grants out of 800ml and love it to bits.


----------



## BigAnt

VandaL said:


> Grants sells out within a few hours of sell date. He's a really great guy though, you can email him direct and order some, you may be too late for this month but.
> 
> I don't know if this would work, but mail him and say Rajiv from South Africa recommended his custard and you would like to order some with DHL shipping etc etc. Maybe he'll hook you up now OR at least dispatch your juice at an earlier date then what the site says is the sell date, he did this for me before where he sent my juice with DHL a few days before and I received it on the day it went on sale.
> 
> It's a brilliant custard and my ADV. I used to like CLS but now I find it meh, I tried malinda's, for a local custard it's really nice. I have just over 400ml left out of 800ml and love it to bits.


Thanks for the tip will give it a shot.


----------



## UnholyMunk

So... a friend of mine cracked open his Melinda's Nilla Custard last night, and I just got to try some at work this morning in his Kayfun and all I have to say is WOW! I absolutely LOVE it. It has a really rich, creamy vanilla taste which is not too overpowering but not hidden away like in some other vanilla juices I've tried. I was however a bit surprised by the throat hit I got off of the liquid. I'm not sure if it needs more steeping time, but I thought it would have a lot less throat hit then what I got. Otherwise, I can easily see it becoming a new staple in my pantry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

UnholyMunk said:


> So... a friend of mine cracked open his Melinda's Nilla Custard last night, and I just got to try some at work this morning in his Kayfun and all I have to say is WOW! I absolutely LOVE it. It has a really rich, creamy vanilla taste which is not too overpowering but not hidden away like in some other vanilla juices I've tried. I was however a bit surprised by the throat hit I got off of the liquid. I'm not sure if it needs more steeping time, but I thought it would have a lot less throat hit then what I got. Otherwise, I can easily see it becoming a new staple in my pantry



MNC has a nice throat hit throughout it's life (for me at least)..I don't find it too harsh and it's one of the reasons I like it so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Any vendors around the west and north area stocking Melindas nilla custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ok, so here are my final thoughts on Melinda's Nilla Custard:

The initial flavour is a creamy, yet strong vanilla hit... The taste instantly reminds me of those pre-made vanilla creme caramels you get at the shops, just without the burnt sugar caramel sauce  It's delicious, there's no other way to describe it.

The aftertaste is a little more complex. I have tried this in several different atty's and builds and I have noticed that the aftertaste almost has a rooibos tea like taste. I'm not sure if it's supposed to taste like this, but damn, I'm loving it. There's not much of a lingering aftertaste to the juice, so it makes it very easy to smoke all day without getting sick of the taste, as I have experienced with some other vanilla flavours.

All in all, it's a great flavour and I know I'm going to be buying more in the future.

I have a question for @Melinda - If I asked nicely, would you be able to make a 70/30 vg/pg mix? I'm finding that the throat hit is just a bit too much for me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

UnholyMunk said:


> I'm not sure if it's supposed to taste like this, but damn, I'm loving it.



If you're loving it then yes, yes it is supposed to taste like that 

Melinda will answer you shortly on the custom mix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

@UnholyMunk thanks for the kind words, I do custom mixes but it takes a day or 2 to do it, so when you place your order just ask for the VC to be a 70/30 VG/PG mix in the comment box and I will do that for you, if you don't mind the extra waiting period.

I do prefer my custom mixes to be mixed over the weekends give me more time, but if you in a hurry then I can do it at night 

I also can't guarantee that it will taste the same since VG mutes flavours, I would love some feedback then please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

I ordered some quacks goose Juice on Saturday. I'm told it's supposed to be better then grants. A lot of grants fans say it's a must have and they are pretty much exclusive to these two juices. Can't wait have 240ml coming in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

what is the total cost of bringing in a 240ml bottle like that? and how long does it take


----------



## VandaL

Jakey said:


> what is the total cost of bringing in a 240ml bottle like that? and how long does it take


Has not shipped yet, so I'm not sure, think it will be coming with USPS Priority international so 8 days or so. Total came to $151 for 240ml. Ive asked a few local retailers to look into bringing some in, but I'm too impatient so I ordered some for myself


----------



## Jakey

hehe good stuff man. keep us posted. theres some juices i really wouldnt mind buying in bulk.


----------



## UnholyMunk

Another Update: Though Technically not a "Vanilla Custard" flavour, I thought I'd add my 2 cents worth for Jimmy the Juice Man's Creme Brule. 

The smell emanating from the bottle when you crack the seal is strong and pungent. It has the unmistakable perfume of Banana. I took a small drop of the liquid and rubbed in between my fingers to warm it up and let some of the perfumes out, you can get an instant "caramel" smell... it's delicious. 

I was getting excited... I loaded it into my Kayfun and primed her up, took a nice deep pull and waited..... and waited.... and waited.... and nothing. Not an ounce of flavour! I'm honestly going to say that this has to be the most disappointing flavour I have tried in my vaping journey so far. It has a very very faint banana flavour (which is awesome when you get it) and and oh so subtle caramel aftertaste (more of an essence than anything else). I think if the flavour was more pronounced, it would be worth the hype, but I was bitterly disappointed. I'm not the only person who tried some from my Kayfun who had the exact same reaction.

Now before people nail me to the cross, I've tried it on 2 different builds and both have been EXACTLY the same. I'm not building another coil just for this juice again 

All in all - it's not worth the R250+ price. Stay away as it's not value for money.

*Disclaimer: All opinions here are mine, and mine alone. I am not saying this is a bad flavour, I'm just giving my view (read opinion) on it *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ashley A

UnholyMunk said:


> Another Update: Though Technically not a "Vanilla Custard" flavour, I thought I'd add my 2 cents worth for Jimmy the Juice Man's Creme Brule.
> 
> The smell emanating from the bottle when you crack the seal is strong and pungent. It has the unmistakable perfume of Banana. I took a small drop of the liquid and rubbed in between my fingers to warm it up and let some of the perfumes out, you can get an instant "caramel" smell... it's delicious.
> 
> I was getting excited... I loaded it into my Kayfun and primed her up, took a nice deep pull and waited..... and waited.... and waited.... and nothing. Not an ounce of flavour! I'm honestly going to say that this has to be the most disappointing flavour I have tried in my vaping journey so far. It has a very very faint banana flavour (which is awesome when you get it) and and oh so subtle caramel aftertaste (more of an essence than anything else). I think if the flavour was more pronounced, it would be worth the hype, but I was bitterly disappointed. I'm not the only person who tried some from my Kayfun who had the exact same reaction.
> 
> Now before people nail me to the cross, I've tried it on 2 different builds and both have been EXACTLY the same. I'm not building another coil just for this juice again
> 
> All in all - it's not worth the R250+ price. Stay away as it's not value for money.
> 
> *Disclaimer: All opinions here are mine, and mine alone. I am not saying this is a bad flavour, I'm just giving my view (read opinion) on it *


Shoo, 1 like and 1 agree. Quite different from the reviews I've seen on Jimmy the Juice Man's Creme Brule when researching which flavours to choose as my prize. Mine arrived today and I haven't opened it yet. This makes me think it needs to steep a while to get the flavour the other reviews were talking about.

On a separate note, I did get Melindas nilla custard after reading this thread and immediately loaded up my Subtank and had the same reaction you had here so I left it for over a week. Then I decided to give it a try again and the flavour is awesome and I think I should have bought more. also thinking about the 70/30 mix for my Subtank too.

Hopefully some steeping will make the Juice Man's Creme Brule just as awesome or better or I'm gonna be as upset as you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Ashley A said:


> Shoo, 1 like and 1 agree. Quite different from the reviews I've seen on Jimmy the Juice Man's Creme Brule when researching which flavours to choose as my prize. Mine arrived today and I haven't opened it yet. This makes me think it needs to steep a while to get the flavour the other reviews were talking about.
> 
> On a separate note, I did get Melindas nilla custard after reading this thread and immediately loaded up my Subtank and had the same reaction you had here so I left it for over a week. Then I decided to give it a try again and the flavour is awesome and I think I should have bought more. also thinking about the 70/30 mix for my Subtank too.
> 
> Hopefully some steeping will make the Juice Man's Creme Brule just as awesome or better or I'm gonna be as upset as you.


try it....taste is subjective, so it would be good to see other views 

btw, I just liked the post because I am interested in the outcome, not because of agreement. Have not tried Jimmy juice yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

My experience with the jimmy juices ias that its very unrefined. I dont feel like the liquid is well rounded, I find them sharp and perfumy. Havent tried any of them steeped yet though. But all the juices ive had were lacking that factor which blends the components together


----------



## Tom

interesting.....looks like it does not live up to the hype


----------



## Ashley A

Well I opened the Creme Brûlée and Caramel Pear to let then steep. The Crebe Brûlée smells kinda good. The Caramel Pear made me check the bottle again to make sure it was the right flavour then I put my finger on it as the key smell is the burnt sugar. Definitely seems like a juice that needs to be steeped and mixed properly to smooth out a bit.

Let's see how long I can let it steep for and I'll post my opinion when I finally try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Yeah guys, like I said, it's just my opinion on the Juice. I have also tried the Shurb flavour in a Kayfun, and found that to have A LOT more flavour when compared to the creme brule. I really enjoyed the Shurb Flavour (where the guy I tried it from does not), so as @Tom said, taste is subjective. I am keeping the rest of the 'brule' for when I have a RDA... maybe it's one of those juices that needs to be dripped.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah guys, like I said, it's just my opinion on the Juice. I have also tried the Shurb flavour in a Kayfun, and found that to have A LOT more flavour when compared to the creme brule. I really enjoyed the Shurb Flavour (where the guy I tried it from does not), so as @Tom said, taste is subjective. I am keeping the rest of the 'brule' for when I have a RDA... maybe it's one of those juices that needs to be dripped.


Interesting. I was also thinking about getting the Shurb flavour from the product description but the reviews I read said it had too much flavour so you get sick of it after a while so I didn't choose it. Had that problem with Wacky Wicks where it was nice for a few toots so I bought it after trying but then found it to be a very bad adv. I guess it is personal taste and very subjective.


----------



## WHeunis

I am thoroughly enjoying Melinda's 'Nilla Custard, from SkyBlye.
Very nice. Very smooth. Slight hint of buttery flavour in there too... Loving it.

As for ADV? Naw. After about half a tank (~2ml), my tastebuds have gone dull to this.
The only flavours I have tried that don't go dull, is certain fruits, and menthols/mints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

WHeunis said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying Melinda's 'Nilla Custard, from SkyBlye.
> Very nice. Very smooth. Slight hint of buttery flavour in there too... Loving it.
> 
> As for ADV? Naw. After about half a tank (~2ml), my tastebuds have gone dull to this.
> The only flavours I have tried that don't go dull, is certain fruits, and menthols/mints.



This just shows how taste is subjective. I can ADV Melinda's 'Nilla Custard without losing any flavour, but mints/menthols all start tasting the same to me. Right up to a point where it all just tastes cool with no other taste. (just noticed I REALLY suck at describing tastes. hahaha)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Tip: Melinda's 'Nilla Custard is an ideal mixer to tone down any harsh tobacco e-juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom

i am vaping right now Grants again. I just ordered more of it, as i am currently in the UK. Its the best Vanilla Custard I have tasted so far. I order full VG, and the flavour is not muted at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

@Tom any chance you might bring back some grants would really love to try it


----------



## Tom

Daniel said:


> @Tom any chance you might bring back some grants would really love to try it


sorry...but i wont be able to, I am living in Germany nowadays. Dont know when I will be in SA next time.


----------



## Daniel

Tom said:


> sorry...but i wont be able to, I am living in Germany nowadays. Dont know when I will be in SA next time.



Ah ok no problem


----------



## UnholyMunk

I have been trying my hand at mixing my own juices and have a GVC clone recipe which is steeping at the moment. I will give my feedback on it when I finally try it  (so far it's smelling absolutely delicious!)


----------



## SpiralSequence

Got my melinda nilla custard today. Its amzing and rich flavour. I do get a bit of n burnt after taste. Is this the norm with this e-liquid?


----------



## johan

SpiralSequence said:


> Got my melinda nilla custard today. Its amzing and rich flavour. I do get a bit of n burnt after taste. Is this the norm with this e-liquid?



Check your wick & coil - that is the source of your burnt after taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SpiralSequence

johan said:


> Check your wick & coil - that is the source of your burnt after taste.


Hi Johan. I did try it with 2 different coils but still got the after taste. Will do n new wick and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

SpiralSequence said:


> Got my melinda nilla custard today. Its amzing and rich flavour. I do get a bit of n burnt after taste. Is this the norm with this e-liquid?



I didn't get a burn't taste, but I have read that Dessert e-liquids do not handle higher voltages/wattages too well. There could be a few reasons you're getting a burnt taste. Bad wicking, high voltages/wattages or flavour crossover (if you're using a twisp or anything similar where you can't swap out the cotton/nylon between juice flavours).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

My mini review on: *General Custer'd - The E-Liquid Project
*
I received my bottle of General Cuter'd from @KieranD from Vape Cartel, and steeped it for an extra week, just to ensure that the custard flavours really were well mixed in and steeped to my liking. I loaded it into my Kayfun on a 1.3 Ohm coil using Organic Cotton and vaped up a veritable cumulonimbus of clouds from there on out! This Vanilla Custard is awesome! Just pure Awesome! I would go so far as to say, it's the best locally made custard flavour I've tried so far. 

The flavour is initially a strong, sweet vanilla flavour coupled with a nice nutty taste which I can only assume is Dulch de Leche, which then opens up to a thick creamy custard flavour. The custard is spot on, being eggy and creamy with just the right amount of richness that I have been looking for. The flavour is surprisingly complex, as each pull will leave you tasting slightly different combinations of the above. Sometimes it's a bit more eggy, the next hit might be a bit more nutty etc... It makes a really nice ADV in my opinion.

All in all, it's well worth the R125 price tag. I WILL be ordering more of this in the future, and if you have any hesitation to try this out, don't... You'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

UnholyMunk said:


> My mini review on: *General Custer'd - The E-Liquid Project
> *
> I received my bottle of General Cuter'd from @KieranD from Vape Cartel, and steeped it for an extra week, just to ensure that the custard flavours really were well mixed in and steeped to my liking. I loaded it into my Kayfun on a 1.3 Ohm coil using Organic Cotton and vaped up a veritable cumulonimbus of clouds from there on out! This Vanilla Custard is awesome! Just pure Awesome! I would go so far as to say, it's the best locally made custard flavour I've tried so far.
> 
> The flavour is initially a strong, sweet vanilla flavour coupled with a nice nutty taste which I can only assume is Dulch de Leche, which then opens up to a thick creamy custard flavour. The custard is spot on, being eggy and creamy with just the right amount of richness that I have been looking for. The flavour is surprisingly complex, as each pull will leave you tasting slightly different combinations of the above. Sometimes it's a bit more eggy, the next hit might be a bit more nutty etc... It makes a really nice ADV in my opinion.
> 
> All in all, it's well worth the R125 price tag. I WILL be ordering more of this in the future, and if you have any hesitation to try this out, don't... You'll thank me later


Great review, thank you. Would you mind pasting your review to this thread as well?


----------



## zadiac

Received my Grant's vanilla custard and so far, I'm quite unimpressed by it.
All the different versions of vanilla custard that I've mixed myself so far have been better.
It's not bad per se, but definitly not living up to the hype surrounding it.
Will I buy it again? Nope, not worth the money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

zadiac said:


> Received my Grant's vanilla custard and so far, I'm quite unimpressed by it.
> All the different versions of vanilla custard that I've mixed myself so far have been better.
> It's not bad per se, but definitly not living up to the hype surrounding it.
> Will I buy it again? Nope, not worth the money.


You're a lucky man! I'd love to get my hands on some of the original, even if it's not too good, I'd love to know what it tastes like!

I'm surprised that you're not enjoying it.... from all the hype that surrounds it, I thought it would be amazing.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## baksteen8168

zadiac said:


> Received my Grant's vanilla custard and so far, I'm quite unimpressed by it.
> All the different versions of vanilla custard that I've mixed myself so far have been better.
> It's not bad per se, but definitly not living up to the hype surrounding it.
> Will I buy it again? Nope, not worth the money.


*Watching the classies to see if it goes on sale*


----------



## UnholyMunk

baksteen8168 said:


> *Watching the classies to see if it goes on sale*


lol, I was secretly doing that myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pimcowboy

I am definitely a custard junkie and have tried many custard flavours! These are my list of what Ive tried and how I rate them. Ive also included some juices I really like to mix with a good custard. If you are reading this and have some good mixes please post .

FIRST LOCAL CUSTARD JUICES
Melinda's Nilla custard from Skyblue 8/10. Very good to me the best local custard!
Vapour mountain- custard 7/10 Very good.

INTERNATIONAL JUICES
Custard's Last Stand 8/10, Like this juice alot, more eggy than the other custards.great mixer!
Rocket Sheep- Purple alien 6/10. To much blueberry, to overpowering , but love adding a plain custard to this juice!!!
Hurricane Vapor's Fog Milk Custard 9/10. Bit sweet but 1 of the closest to a real custard Ive tasted. Mix this 3/4 tank with 1/4 Queenside( five pawns) is absolute bliss and 1 of my favorites!
Five Pawns- Gambit- 10/10. Love this juice but cant bloody get it in 3mg its always sold out ffs! Need more bad! Love this juice mixed with a little CLS.
,VCT - Ripe Vapes 7.5/10 still need to let this 1 steep so cant give an accurate judgment but straight out the bottle I liked it. Not to sweet and very different.
Captain Custard- Steamgunk 9/10- amazing, similar to melindas with a slight spicy exhale.
Rogue-Vigilante 9/10- the vanilla in this juice is superb. Dont taste the other components much but really like!!
These days im giving yoghurt vapes a try so I dont overkill the custard!
MIXES
Khali Vapour - Hearst Castle with any good custard
CLS and Gambit - MMMMMMM goood!
Queenside and any good custard!
Rocket sheep and any other plain custard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

baksteen8168 said:


> *Watching the classies to see if it goes on sale*



Already "tweaked" it with vanilla and custard flavoring and added some custard cloud. Now it's very vapable and enjoyable. So sorry bud


----------



## UnholyMunk

zadiac said:


> Already "tweaked" it with vanilla and custard flavoring and added some custard cloud. Now it's very vapable and enjoyable. So sorry bud


How does the taste of GVC compare to Custard Clouds? Are they similar?


----------



## zadiac

Custard cloud tastes better and after adding it to the GVC, the GVC now also tastes better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

zadiac said:


> Already "tweaked" it with vanilla and custard flavoring and added some custard cloud. Now it's very vapable and enjoyable. So sorry bud


No worries Bud. Enjoy the Joose!


----------



## kelly22

Definitely my ftiend Melindas nilla custard


----------

